# Des Moines Joining the D-League for 07-08?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it looks like that is pretty likely to happen, along wth Reno, Nevada and a few other teams returning.

Here is the article:



> Des Moines could land an NBA minor-league franchise, the league said Wednesday.
> 
> Phil Evans, president of the NBA Development League, said league officials are reviewing an application to grant an expansion franchise to an ownership group headed by former Northern Iowa basketball player Nick Nurse. The NBA established the D-League in 2001 as a development arm for players, game officials and front-office staff.
> 
> ...


----------

